# Good hair bleach/lightender i can find at a drugstore?



## donthate

i have naturally black hair but it's lightened to a light to medium brown. it costs way too much to go to the salon for root touchups, but i've seen them do it so i have a good idea of how it has to be done. i just need a product i can use to lighten my hair. i've seen garnier has some for going from black hair to brown and l'oreal has lightening cream too. has anyone tried either? what are your experiences?


----------



## Nox

_L'Oreal Feria_ for "Dark Hair Only", has a nearly-blonde shade that I have witnessed works superbly well on black hair. I have a few friends that swear by this, and their hair is not brassy at all! All this in a one-step process.

Or perhaps, you could do a two step process. Use 30-40 developer, and powdered bleach to reach your level of lightening. Then a couple days later, do a toner + 10 Developer (either blue or purple) to cancel out the orange or yellow brassyness. That would be done over the course of a weekend, starting on a Friday night, perhaps.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Aprill

I would suggest also Feria and this stuff that they sell in Sally Beauty supply. If you ask them for a highlighting kit, they will point you straight to it!!!!!!


----------



## greeneyedangel

I like Revlon Frost N Glow


----------



## macmama

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif _L'Oreal Feria_ for "Dark Hair Only", has a nearly-blonde shade that I have witnessed works superbly well on black hair. I have a few friends that swear by this, and their hair is not brassy at all! All this in a one-step process.
Or perhaps, you could do a two step process. Use 30-40 developer, and powdered bleach to reach your level of lightening. Then a couple days later, do a toner + 10 Developer (either blue or purple) to cancel out the orange or yellow brassyness. That would be done over the course of a weekend, starting on a Friday night, perhaps.

I hope this helps!

where do i find this toner-developer thing? i've been trying for the longest time to cancel out the orange blond in my hair when i bleached it last time nothing works. i just dyed it back to a boring brown

try blond brilliance. it's a bleaching kit at sallys for like 6 bucks, it comes in a yellow package, and its powder plus developer. u may need two of em if u got long hair


----------



## kellianne76

I've used the Clairol Herbal Essences highlighting kit and it gives me a pretty pale blonde color.


----------



## donthate

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions! I ended up going with the L'Oreal Preference line because they had special dyes for naturally black or dark brown hair going to light brown. I used those as suggested on the roots and it turned out perfectly! I definitely recommend it, though my hair does feel dry.


----------



## kellianne76

Originally Posted by *donthate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks everyone for all the suggestions! I ended up going with the L'Oreal Preference line because they had special dyes for naturally black or dark brown hair going to light brown. I used those as suggested on the roots and it turned out perfectly! I definitely recommend it, though my hair does feel dry. Just be sure to use a good conditioner.


----------



## Aprill

make sure to use a good deep conditioner


----------

